# 6.5 wsm



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

How is it that no one has mentioned the existence of this round? Especially after I inquired about the 264 win mag! 
http://reddesertrifles.com/gallery/#jp-carousel-5042
I have no idea what pricing would look like on this, especially since it has a Huskemaw scope on it, but I am just sitting at my computer wondering how many of my earthly possessions I am willing to give up in order to be in the back country and launching a 140 grain bullet out of one of these beautiful guns in the direction of a browsing buck of a lifetime. If you consider the BC of a 270 WSM and figure that the 6.5 is just necked down I can imagine recoil to be extremely manageable and accuracy to be very consistent. Does anyone own one of these? I am just struck in awe and wonder. Simply reading a Chuck Hawks review will not suffice. I need details!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Made me remember this article:

http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/guns/rifles/2007/09/65-leopard

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just when I thought I had them all, I do according to Wikipedia...the fountain of all accurate information due to volunteers w/o credentials providing all info...


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Doug- Id do a google search or head over to longrangehunting.com there are loads of threads regarding the cartridge. It has a pretty strong following over there. 

From what I've read, it makes an excellent hunting round- for targets, not the best as barrel life is a little on the shorter side. 

Guys usually build it off the 300 WSM and you can find dies from Redding that say 6.5-300 WSM. 

Twist rate seems to be at 8.5, due to the pretty wicked velocity that it spits out those pretty 6.5 mm pills. 

Another thing I've read, if you can, you'd want the rifle to be built on a long action. It seems weird since it's a WSM, but guys are finding that the short action doesn't allow for use of the heavy, long, high BC bullets as well as it should. Those bullets have to be seated deeper into the case and therefore impede on case capacity and the full potential on the round. Although the 130 VLD from a 6.5 WSM would still be pretty dang impressive. 

I think it sounds like a heck of a round- I looked into it a bit, but I ended up going with a 6.5 Sherman instead. I say go for it!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot one the other day.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I've run into a couple guys shooting them for long range down in Utah County. They Swear by them and seem to do pretty well at longer ranges. I personally think that the case capacity of this cartridge is more in line with the 6.5 diameter than the larger 26 Nosler but I don't have any experience with the new Nosler so I could be wrong.--------SS


----------



## Fishhuntthendie (Feb 27, 2014)

6.5 WSM is on top of my list for my next custom build. Looking for a good action to start building it on...but from everything I have read....this could possibly be the best WSM of them all. Very excited to get this thing built and start tinkering with it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

interesting article
http://www.sincityprecision.com/?p=1964


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

I buddy of mine has one and he has been pretty happy with its performance. He did say that if he was to do it over again he would have built a 6.5x284 and had proper head stamped brass.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Scoutm
Why would he go with the 6.5 x 284 if the 6.5 saum shooting the same speed allegedly makes the barrel last longer according to the link I posted above. Just curious because I would like a savage long ranger in 6.5 x 284 for deer cow elk


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Not sure if he considered it or not...but knowing him I would guess his preference for the 6.5x284 over the saum would have had something to do with brass options.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

There are a couple variants of the 6.5 Short mag out there

- The 6.5 WSM is definitely the easiest to go with as far as brass availability.

- The 6.5 SAUM is a little tricker as the brass isn't that easy to find and when you do, it is crazy expensive.

- Georgia Precision tweaked the 6.5 SAUM into their version, the 6.5 4S. I'm not totally sure of the difference, but again, it's a pretty pricey round. One company, Copper Creek, does custom loading for many rounds. The 6.5 4S is only $290/50 rounds :shock:

If someone is wanting a 6.5 and wanting to shoot a lot, the 6.5 Creedmoor or 6.5-284 is much more economical.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Here's my newest 6.5....it's a .260 Remington

Lot's of choices for power, brass and bullets. No recoil and I'll be able to shoot as often as I want without worries of shooting out the barrel. I won't get the blazing speeds most are looking for but I will get exceptional accuracy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

scoutm said:


> Here's my newest 6.5....it's a .260 Remington
> 
> Lot's of choices for power, brass and bullets. No recoil and I'll be able to shoot as often as I want without worries of shooting out the barrel. I won't get the blazing speeds most are looking for but I will get exceptional accuracy.


Man, that is a nice looking setup. Tell us more. 
Barrel length?
Rate of twist? 
Magazine length?
Mostly 140 grain bullets or shorter (lighter)?


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

thanks

brux barrel, interrupted fluting, 1:8 twist 26"
McMillian game scout stock
jewel trigger
Wyatt extended box mag to accommodate VLD bullets.

plan on shooting 130 bullets


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

scoutm said:


> thanks
> 
> brux barrel, interrupted fluting, 1:8 twist 26"
> McMillian game scout stock
> ...


That's a beautiful looking rig for sure!

Stiller action?


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

yes the action is a stiller.


----------

